# Need to switch foods...



## RCTurner (Feb 17, 2014)

My family just got our GSD this weekend from a family who couldn't keep her anymore due to the size of their house. They were feeding her Purina Dog Chow (green bag), and feeding her what looked like 2-3cups twice a day, they were also feeding their little dachshund the same food..
Now I am no dog food expert, but I know that this stuff isn't great by any means.

I am looking at Orijen, Whole Earth Farms, and some other "high quality" kibble foods. I would ideally do a raw diet, but dont see how I would be able to keep my cost down to an affordable level.

She is around 11months old and 60-65lbs.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What a lovely gsd! For her new food,I would recommend Solid Gold. Their Wolfking is for large breed dogs though my Sting loves their Barking At The Moon. Whatever food you decide on, I would do the switch slowly (mixing a little bit with the new and gradually increasing the amount of the new food and decreasing the old food) to avoid tummy upset.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I feed Fromm. Other foods are Earthborn Holistics, Merrick, 4 Health, taste of wild. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fromm and Wellness are my top two choices, Orijin and Acana are also excellent choices. For a budget however I'd recommend Kirkland's brand sold at Costco, they have a grain free or grain included versions which are very reasonable and good quality


----------



## RussianGSD (Aug 25, 2013)

I feed mine Kirkland brand Lamb and Rice. It's rate 3.5 by dog food advisor. I know it isn't great rating but, it really has very minimal fillers. I used to feed mine Kirkland Puppy, that was 4.5. 
I think my dog is on the thin side, but the vet says he is really in great shape.
I can't find the above mentioned dog food at petco through....


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I loved Orijen although it didn't sit well with my dog (but no kibble did, she's now raw fed). They also make Acana, which is a bit cheaper, but all the same company.

Maybe check out Acana? You may not need to feed as much, since the food is more nutritious than Dog Chow, so it might be more affordable for you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

RussianGSD said:


> I feed mine Kirkland brand Lamb and Rice. It's rate 3.5 by dog food advisor. I know it isn't great rating but, it really has very minimal fillers. I used to feed mine Kirkland Puppy, that was 4.5.
> I think my dog is on the thin side, but the vet says he is really in great shape.
> I can't find the above mentioned dog food at petco through....


Kirkland is sold exclusively through Costco.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

RussianGSD said:


> I can't find the above mentioned dog food at petco through....



Not sure which one you mean....but Fromm is not available at Petco or Petsmart. It is mostly sold through smaller, independent, local stores. It is kind of nice to get to know one of those stores--I have come to love supporting a small, local business that way. (You can also buy it online from Chewy.com or Petflow.com, if you lack a local vendor.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Not sure which one you mean....but Fromm is not available at Petco or Petsmart. It is mostly sold through smaller, independent, local stores. It is kind of nice to get to know one of those stores--I have come to love supporting a small, local business that way. (You can also buy it online from Chewy.com or Petflow.com, if you lack a local vendor.)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We started doing the same, supporting the little guy. We fed Nature's Variety to one due to allergies, Earthborne to 2 others and our pup was fed Fromms, it was getting ridiculous. We decided to go with Fromms for all 4 and its worked out great, even our allergy girl has been fine on it. Just one mom and pop shopping now vs running around town.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I feed **** Van Paten Natural Balance, kibble and meat rolls. My dogs do great on it and love it.


----------

